# very unusual



## dtectr (Jan 27, 2011)

This was from these parts http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=8671 sulfuric cell, rinsed, incinerated. HCl-Cl leach. Button is untouched, other than dilute sulfuric soak to remove borax from bottom.

See photos of process & description in "Help Needed" - I think I know, but answers to "how & why" welcome.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2011)

So now we are creating art work out of gold buttons? Still nice looking.


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree, that looks awsome! I would mount that in a ring. Who needs diamonds. :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice! 8) 

I used my 3 oz ingot twice for consuming the nitric in AR process, & it looked a bit like that.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like you shattered a golden mirror.
How many years of bad luck is that?? :lol:


----------



## glondor (Jan 28, 2011)

They both look really cool. I hope mine look so good....


----------



## Oz (Jan 29, 2011)

The last time I showed someone pure gold with a crystalline structure in the presence of my girlfriend, it was immediately suggested that I make a pendant out of it for a necklace my girlfriend could wear. 

Just a heads up, showing pure gold in the presence of your significant other can be an easy way to lose your gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 29, 2011)

Want another sure winner? 

Using a cottage cheese container, fill it to the top with rock salt. Coarse is best. 

In the center, pour an ounce of molten gold. Do not move around---pour it all in the same place. Be prepared for a little popping, and if the salt is very moist, doesn't hurt to heat it to dry it some. 

When the gold has cooled, soak the gold in hot water to dissolve any attached salt. Send the solution to the stock pot, where traces of gold will be recovered. 

The resulting nugget, for lack of better description, is beautiful. When I was still actively refining, I made a pair of them for a guy in Utah, at his request. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Jan 29, 2011)

Oz said:


> The last time I showed someone pure gold with a crystalline structure in the presence of my girlfriend, it was immediately suggested that I make a pendant out of it for a necklace my girlfriend could wear.
> 
> Just a heads up, showing pure gold in the presence of your significant other can be an easy way to lose your gold.



:lol: Oz, always follow safety procedure, have you not read the MSDS on gold. 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=8800#p83124
:lol: :lol:


----------

